# Any Opinion Of King Kutter Brush Hog: L72-40-SC-P6-FH



## CaseSC611B (Jan 20, 2014)

Am thinking of buying a King Kutter 72" brush hog. 
Model: L-72-40-SC-P6-FH
http://www.kingkutter.com/store-product.aspx?id=3553
Anyone out there used one? Or are they too new?

Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy CaseSC611B,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

I've owned a King Kutter 6' finish mower, and a 5' king Kutter tiller. Both were fine machines. Sold the mower after many years service to upgrade to a Rhino TM 100 finish mower. Still have the tiller. I will say this....King Kutter makes good quality machines for a decent price. For the money, they can't be beat.

PS - I grew up with a Case DC, which looks just like an SC as far as I can tell.


----------



## jhonmax12 (Apr 4, 2015)

*automobiles*

Regular preventive maintenance is probably the single thing you can do as a car owner to keep your ride happy and save money on repairs in the future. However, not everyone agrees on what preventive maintenance is, what you should do, and when you should do it. Let's clear that up, and give you some tips that'll apply to any vehicle.
………………………………………………….

 PREVENTATIVE VEHICLE MAINTENANCE


----------



## trevordd (Mar 12, 2015)

I had such a machine I got from tractortool store. It is a really great one, I have to say. Work very nice, had no issues with it at all. I'd recommend you to go dor it


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I have bought two KK mowers new.
A 5' rotary mower and a 6' finish mower.
Both worked fine behind the 2N ford I had at the time.
I really abused the rotary mower but is still worked good when I sold it.
I also sold the 6' mower but still use a 7' KK finish mower. It is a good mower as well.
I now have a 6' Bush Hog brand rotary mower.
The good heavy one.
That thing is awesome. Like the difference between a Cadillac and a Pinto.


----------

